# help my rat is full of rats, and I need advice



## AdrienVan (Sep 11, 2021)

Merry was misidentified as a male at the pet store and was kept with males. At first I hoped maybe they were too young to breed, but after reading more info on rat reproduction I have concluded that she is most likely preggers. I've only had her for a few days, but I've noticed a lot of changes in that time. She's gotten noticeably fatter, her nips are showing, and hasn't been as eager to be held and played with as she was in the first couple of days. (Though she still wants to be petted and will tolerate being held.)

One big concern I have is that a couple days ago (before we knew she was pregnant) she fell off of my shoulder and hit the ground hard enough I could hear a thud. It scared the heck out of me, but she seemed not to be bothered by it, except that she now climbs more cautiously instead of running quickly from arm to arm like she was before. But I'm worried that fall might have injured her babies, if they are indeed in there. What are some signs I need to look out for? If there is any injury to the unborn pups, how should that be treated? 

Another question: I've seen some conflicting information about what type of cage a rat should give birth in. Some say to make sure they're in a regular wire cage so the babies can have fresh air, but I've also read that they should be put in a tank so they can't get stuck between bars. Right now she's in a regular multi-storied wire cage, but I do have a glass tank with a mesh top that I can move her to if necessary. I just need some advice about which option is better. I know it wouldn't be safe for her to give birth on the higher levels, in case the babies fall, so probably the tank? But I don't know how well they could breathe in it.

I appreciate any help given in advance.


----------



## Sweetpea mom (Oct 19, 2021)

I guess your litter has arrived by now and you must have made your decision. I hope it went well. ... I too have been learning on the go with an unexpected litter, so I can commiserate with the difficulty finding good advice! I have learned the hard way that all kinds of housing are a bad idea but still not clear what is the right environment for babies. By the time they had to be sex separated I regretted putting them in a cage at two weeks, because they can hide from me in there forever, but when I tried to transfer boys to a plastic bin, I learned how high they can jump at five weeks---out of my deepest bin. Need a cabinet-fronted stainless steel cage with some kind of clever one way glass igloos so they feel hidden but you can still see them. ... And a ratproof modular playpen they can escape to when you clean the cage. ... I do not see these products out there. 😅😖


----------



## AdrienVan (Sep 11, 2021)

Sweetpea mom said:


> I guess your litter has arrived by now and you must have made your decision. I hope it went well. ... I too have been learning on the go with an unexpected litter, so I can commiserate with the difficulty finding good advice! I have learned the hard way that all kinds of housing are a bad idea but still not clear what is the right environment for babies. By the time they had to be sex separated I regretted putting them in a cage at two weeks, because they can hide from me in there forever, but when I tried to transfer boys to a plastic bin, I learned how high they can jump at five weeks---out of my deepest bin. Need a cabinet-fronted stainless steel cage with some kind of clever one way glass igloos so they feel hidden but you can still see them. ... And a ratproof modular playpen they can escape to when you clean the cage. ... I do not see these products out there. 😅😖


Yeah, the babies are about 5 weeks old now, and I had to put the boys in a temporary glass tank while I was waiting for the new cage I ordered online. I felt so bad for keeping them in such a small enclosed space, and they seemed to hate it but luckily were more chill than the girls about being contained. But they're in a real cage now, so honestly everything works out well. :3 
As for the actual birth, I had originally intended to put the mom in the tank for birthing, but it stressed her out so much I just let her stay in her regular cage with her sister, and there were no incidents.


----------

